# The Passing of Linda Shaw



## carmspack

It is with deep sadness that I share this information with you.

On July 9 2018 my friend Linda Shaw was taken much too early in life by cancer.

I am at a loss and find this very difficult.

There were four people that knew of her passing and we all respected her last wishes for this most personal event to be held private.

This post is to end speculation and rumours which were starting to appear .

Linda had so much to yet to do , dreams to fill . 

Her book - first and second edition The Illustrated Standard for the 
German Shepherd Dog will stand the test of time and be one of the best 
refernce books on the breed.

a very big loss . Rest in Peace my friend


----------



## Momto2GSDs

So very sorry!


Brilliant Lady.


----------



## NancyJ

So very sorry. Her work was a great gift to the GSD community.


----------



## RoseW

So very sorry to hear that. Her beautiful artwork posts always brightened the day.


----------



## sebrench

What a shame. I am so very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sunsilver

Carmen, so very sorry to hear this!:crying:

She was such a talented lady, and had such dedication to our breed.


----------



## Courtney

I'm very sorry to hear this.... I really enjoyed her illustrations.


----------



## dogma13

So very sorry to hear this.R.I.P. Linda


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

My condolences to friends and family. RIP Linda


----------



## wolfstraum

So very sorry to hear this....I often thought of having her do a portrait for me "some day" .....what a loss to you, her friends and family...and to the GSD community....

RIP Linda....


Lee


----------



## onyx'girl

Hopefully Linda's legacy will carry on and her book be allowed to stay in print. I am fortunate to have a piece of her fantastic artwork, her sketch of Karlo. 

My thoughts are with her friends who were loyal to her in her battle. Rest in Peace Linda J. Shaw.


----------



## Beau's Mom

So very sorry for your personal loss.


----------



## Slamdunc

I am very sorry to hear this. My condolences on the loss of a good friend. Her contribution to the breed was wonderful.


----------



## sitstay

What a loss. R.I.P.
Sheilah


----------



## IllinoisNative

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. It's never easy.


----------



## Heartandsoul

What a tremendous loss for you, loved ones and this wonderful breed. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cschmidt88

This hit me hard. What a tremendous loss for the breed. She was such a kind, patient, and helpful woman. She answered many of my questions and helped to shape my picture of the breed. Rest in peace Linda.


----------



## telavivgsd

I'm really sorry to hear that, and I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.

I learned a lot from her illustrations and commentary on them.


----------



## Smithie86

OMG... I am so sorry....


----------



## Aly

I am so sorry to read this; what a great loss. My deep condolences to you, Carmen, and to all of her loved ones. If it helps, think of all the GSDs waiting to greet and thank her at the 'Bridge. 

Aly


----------



## Breaker's mom

Sorry to here of her loss Carmen. A couple of years ago when she came up in the threads here I looked her up to see what she was all about. 

 Would have loved to have met her one day....


----------



## cliffson1

So very sad! It always hurts to lose a person as knowledgeable about the breed as she was!


----------



## ksotto333

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. She was immensely talented artist. I enjoyes her work.


----------



## Michael W

This is very sad. I corresponded with her, briefly, last year when I purchased her book. She was very nice; took an immediate interest in my search for a new GSD and offered many helpful suggestions. Life is too short.


----------



## LaurelCreek

This is very sad news. I had given up on ever having a print copy of her Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog and then last night I happened to search for a copy on Amazon and found the second printing in stock. I bought it without hesitation and came to the board this morning to see if the second printing had been discussed. Carmen's post was the last thing I expected to read.

Linda Shaw was an extremely talented and knowledgeable person. The sketches and illustrations that she provides in her book surpass the ability of photographs to express the beauty and complexity of our dogs. If you don't yet have a copy, I encourage you to buy one now rather than expecting for it to always be available.


----------

